
The Master, The Expert, The Programmer - shawndumas
http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/master_and_expert.html#
======
cocojumbo123
Great story! And I remember another one as told by the Great Master Craig
Larman - quote from memory.

When you start working as a programmer, mountains are mountains and rivers are
rivers.

Then you start learning new things, tips and tricks, so mountains are no
longer mountains and rivers are no longer rivers.

And a few will reach such a level when mountains are again mountains and
rivers are again rivers.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1017708>

Yup, same pattern, looks to me like you're harvesting HN's history and
resubmitting URLs with a "#" appended.

That feels a bit grubby.

~~~
shawndumas
you missed this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393371>

and this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393387>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm not trying to be complete or comprehensive, I was just trying to
understand. Do what you like, but understand that some people may object more
strongly than I.

~~~
shawndumas
I do understand. As you understand that some people (not me) disagreee with
the whole dup-police thing. I like the way you do your thing -- I wish you
liked mine -- to each his own.

------
jacques_chester
It's still a good essay -- I wrote about it at the time.

<http://chester.id.au/2009/12/29/musos-and-masters/>

